# Exporting a car from Greece



## mikep1972 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone can offer me any advice. I wish to bring a Greek registered car back to the UK for permanent export. Has anyone done this - if so, can you offer some advice on procedures and costs? Customs Offices are either on strike, don't answer the phone, or say they'll call back with the info and never do! It's a very low mileage, mid-00s car and well worth taking back to the UK,

I know what registering it in the UK will cost, that's easy. 

Thanks for any ideas!

Mike


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Mike.

You are supposed to hand the plates in at the licensing office and then go to Customs who issue you with the export papers, more temp plates etc. ( I do not know the cost though).
In truth I might be tempted to just drive the car across and take it to Licensing Office in the UK as it is. Of course you do however still then need to get the Greek plates handed in. No charge for that and its simple......

I can't imagine the UK authorities being a problem as long as you can prove ownership.....

Perhaps others on the board know more?


----------



## Nicholas Davies (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Remembering the difficulties I had importing a car to Greece 20 years ago and the continuing high prices of second hand cars in Greece compared to the UK I would say that if your car is left hand drive with Greek plates you would do better to sell it in Greece. 
In addition there may be restrictions on the age of cars imported into the UK. best to check with UK authorities before you drive home. I lost the deposit on a car to be exported to Greece when it turned out to be two months over five years old, the age limit at that time for private imports to Greece.

These kinds of Euro regulations seem to change all the time.

Best wishes

Nicholas Davies


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Nicholas Davies said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Remembering the difficulties I had importing a car to Greece 20 years ago and the continuing high prices of second hand cars in Greece compared to the UK I would say that if your car is left hand drive with Greek plates you would do better to sell it in Greece.
> In addition there may be restrictions on the age of cars imported into the UK. best to check with UK authorities before you drive home. I lost the deposit on a car to be exported to Greece when it turned out to be two months over five years old, the age limit at that time for private imports to Greece.
> ...


I'd definitely second that.....prices here are far higher than UK for used cars


----------



## mikep1972 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

thanks for the replies - there doesn't seem to be a great deal of difference in value for the same car in the same condition. As I'm in the UK for a few weeks at the moment, I can't seem to get a straight answer on how much a 2006 Honda Jazz 1.4SE- CVT-7 with 23,000kms on the clock, every conceivable extra, a new KTEO is actually worth back in Greece. Cheapest RHD one in anything like the same condition I can find anywhere near where I am in the UK is about £6300. I'm thinking long-term. I know the car, it's been ours from new and I intend to keep it for a long while. Importing it back to the UK is no problem. I put RHD lights in it with a mph speedo, swap the foglight to the other side on the rear, get it MOT'd and take it to VOSA with the papers. They then give me a registration number and it costs £38.

I appreciate all your replies, thanks a lot!

all the best

Mike P


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Have a look at:-

http://http://www.autokinito.gr/index.php?option=com_autoexp&page=show_adds&catid=17&adid=343&Itemid=29

and also

autotriti.gr - - -

Prices vary.....as you will see from the first link a 2003 Jazz is on sale at 8700 Euro


----------

